# LOVE fresh turnip greens!



## 73saint (Aug 23, 2018)

Ran across some fresh turnip greens at the local grocery, so it didn’t take much coaxing to make some fresh greens.   They are a family favorite; I even love the frozen ones, but there is no comparison to the fresh ones.

Greens will be the focus for this meal, but we love pork with our greens, so I grabbed some center cut thin chops and to the house I went!







Got the greens all washed and ready for a rough chop.






Started cooking a bunch of home made bacon bits, 





And a pack of Tasso to add to the party. 





Chopped the roots up into cubes.






Once the bits were cooked down I drained most of the grease, added water and brought it to a boil.   I also added a generous amount of Tony’s, garlic powder, salt and pepper.  Brought that all to the boil then added everything else. 





Let that all simmer for 3-4 hours and about 2 hours in I started prepping the chops.  Seasoned them w olive oil, salt, pepper, garlic and parsley.  Then I took a hot skillet, added olive oil and minced garlic (entire head).  Then I simply pan fried the chops until golden brown.  

















Added some pepper sauce to the greens and it was a meal fit for a king!  Simple and delicious!


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yum!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 23, 2018)

Looks like a nice healthy meal right there.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## kruizer (Aug 23, 2018)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 23, 2018)

That's some fine Southern Home Style cooking right there.
*Like!*


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2018)

Its something about the south and greens, everyone has their favorite but will gladly take whatever is available. My favorite? Mustard, I like that little bitter taste, but turnips are only a hair milder. I use my Mom's secret with all green veggies, especially with greens. She'd add a pinch of sugar, me I use just a tad of honey  before turning the fire on.

I keep tasso, cured smoked hocks, smoked trotters and smoked neck bones in the freezer just for beans or greens. Its a southern favorite. Like sweet tea.

Excellent looking meal.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 23, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a nice healthy meal right there.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris!


kruizer said:


> That looks awesome!!!


Thanks Kruizer it was great, having it again for lunch today.


chilerelleno said:


> That's some fine Southern Home Style cooking right there.
> *Like!*


Thanks Chile, but pales in comparison to some of the grub I see you dish!


foamheart said:


> Its something about the south and greens, everyone has their favorite but will gladly take whatever is available. My favorite? Mustard, I like that little bitter taste, but turnips are only a hair milder. I use my Mom's secret with all green veggies, especially with greens. She'd add a pinch of sugar, me I use just a tad of honey  before turning the fire on.
> 
> I keep tasso, cured smoked hocks, smoked trotters and smoked neck bones in the freezer just for beans or greens. Its a southern favorite. Like sweet tea.
> 
> Excellent looking meal.


Thanks Foamheart!  You reminded me, I forgot one ingredient in my greens.  I usually do add a pinch or two of sugar.  I guess I've been on such a low/no sugar kick it didn't even cross my mind.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2018)

73saint said:


> Thanks Foamheart!  You reminded me, I forgot one ingredient in my greens.  I usually do add a pinch or two of sugar.  I guess I've been on such a low/no sugar kick it didn't even cross my mind.



Ya know, you can't even taste it, but I always know when its missed. LOL... just a southern thing.

Really, thats a great looking meal.


----------

